
Shopify Is Joining Twitter in Permanent Work-from-Home Shift - uptown
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-05-21/shopify-is-joining-twitter-in-permanent-work-from-home-shift
======
pixxel
Companies will make huge savings on office space etc., how much will they be
paying to rent a room in our homes?

Hear me out.

I’ve been freelancing remotely for 15 years so my setup isn’t affected. My
partner is working from home now and has her office setup in our garden cabin
which I built a couple of years ago. Now when the weekend arrives (or weekday
evenings) the last place she wants to relax in is the cabin. It’s now her
employer’s space in our home.

I’ve not seen anyone discuss this side of things before so I’m interested in
opinions.

~~~
whyhow
I've had zero interest in working on personal projects since I've been working
from home. I spend 8-9 hours at my desk in my bedroom. The last thing I want
to do is spend another hour there trying to do a personal project.

~~~
trustfundbaby
Very underrated effect! I've found myself finding it harder to work on
personal projects in my spare time too over the last few years (as I returned
to remote work) and I couldn't understand why that was until I read this
comment and had an aha moment.

wow.

------
kdowns
I'm very happy seeing this trend. I live in the midwest, away from the tech
hubs so my options for work have always been very limited here. The standard
advice is to move to one of the coasts to advance your career but I have
friends and family here that I've known all my life. Abandoning those
relationships for a job... I just can't do it, they mean too much to me. I
would wager that there are many other talented people in this position that
are seeing these opportunities open up to them.

------
Ecco
Kind of duplicating
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23259159](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23259159)

~~~
dang
Comments moved thither. Thanks!

------
tomlagier
One thing that I think may be important to successfully implementing team-wide
WFH is easy access to drawing tablets. The "whiteboard experience" is an oft-
cited plus to in-office collaboration, but there's really no reason it can't
be replicated remotely.

A good, simple drawing tablet costs a couple hundred bucks (or less!) per
employee and goes a huge way towards capturing that spontaneous, collaborative
diagramming and drawing. It's really a different experience from drawing with
a mouse or a finger and, at least IMO, stacks up very well to the in-person
experience.

------
TrackerFF
I think a hybrid of both would be nice.

If you one day feel like working from home, you'll work from home. If the next
day you feel like going into the office, work space, or whatever, you can do
that.

Obviously difficult for many types of jobs, but it would be nice for that that
can swing it.

------
jonplackett
From first read of that headline I thought Twitter were buying Shopify.

Glad they aren't.

------
myth_buster
Statement from the CEO himself...

[https://twitter.com/tobi/status/1263483496087064579](https://twitter.com/tobi/status/1263483496087064579)

